# Looking for GA Plans from old Maersk Vessels



## capesize (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello together
I am looking for GA Plans from Maersk cargo vessels build in the 50 ties and 60 ties. The vessels which I am searching for are the
Hartvig Maersk build in 1957 by B&W in Kobenhaven Yard No 749 (Sisters was the Hans Maersk and the Estelle Maersk)
the other GA Plans which I am looking for are the
Thomas Maersk also build by B&W in 1962 Yard No.787 (Sisters are the Trein Maersk and the Tobias Maersk)
Background of this search - I plan to build the ships in 1:1250, and any other infos or pics from details of this vessels would be great to have.
Thank you very much in advance for hopefully positive results
Capesize


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Pics at this site but not sure if they are the ones you are seeking??
joller6

http://www.fotoflite.com/index.php


----------

